# Photography Blog



## mariastergiou (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello!
I'm new at this forum and I'm new in the photography field too. I recently (I have like 4 or 5 days) made a blog conserning photography and I would really like it to succeed because I'm really passionate about it. I post the link here and I'm all ears to hear how it looks to you and also suggestions about improving it!
I'm looking forward to your answers.
The Photographer


----------



## cnutco (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you have any photos that are yours?


----------



## bennielou (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope you are asking the photographers for permission to post their copywrited photos to your blog.......just sayin.....


----------



## mariastergiou (Oct 5, 2011)

I have photos of mine but I am a little shy to put them now that is the beginning. You think is a better idea to start with them?
And bennielou when I use photos that aren't mine I always write the site and the photographer i took them from and i post link so that the people who she it can go there and see them on the official site.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 5, 2011)

It's not quite the same.  You really need to ask permission.  Most likely the photographer would be flattered.  It's not a requirement. It's just the courteous thing to do.  It also allows the photog to view what is being viewed and said.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## rfarrenphoto (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes i would really go to the photographer to ask if it is to post other peoples work on your site. I know I wouldn't be too happy.


----------



## mariastergiou (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh I thought it was legal when you something like bibliography and you tell that it is not yours and whose it is where you took it from etc. It is not?
And how can i find photographers from National Geographic or random sites where i see pictures?


----------



## bennielou (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, it's legal.  However, it would be nice to contact the photographer.  You never know, you just might gain some great relationships with people.
Everyone of the photographers you put on your site has a website.  Just contact them.  They will be appreciative, and you might get to know some wonderful people.


----------

